# March And MYTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet sold 644 Cruze Diesels last month for a model year to date total of 4,504. It also set a new monthly record for sales of the Cruze Diesel. 


Of all diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel held fifth place for March sales. 


March 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

And going by the fuelly numbers we're averaging almost 1 mpg better than the 2014 jetta 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuel prices are getting back into seasonal patterns (up for this time of year). Wonder if they can get into the 700ish per month range. Chevrolet initially said at launch they wanted to get 1000 units a month but I've always suspected that even if it stays in the 500ish range that it would meet minimum sales goals.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought they would go up once the weather started to turn. It will be interesting to see if all these recall issues will hurt the sales. A lot of people will be avoid buying a GM car because of that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Going in the right direction


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I thought they would go up once the weather started to turn. It will be interesting to see if all these recall issues will hurt the sales. A lot of people will be avoid buying a GM car because of that.


I doubt it.

Despite all the bad GM press lately, no one seems to have noticed the 1.9 million Prius cars recalled in February for a software fault that can cause the car to...you guessed it...shut down while the vehicle is being driven.

Oh, and this is coming just a couple years after Toyota's 7+ million car recall for unintended acceleration.

People have very short memories (clearly), so they've already forgotten about Toyota's problems, and as soon as the bloodthirsty media gets off GM's back, people will quickly forget about that too.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

I wonder if the bizarrely cold winter we just had, had anything to do with the sales slump?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think the winter played a major role. I, for one, would not have bought a new car in the middle of all that crap.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Edward said:


> I wonder if the bizarrely cold winter we just had, had anything to do with the sales slump?


Sales slump? It set a record last month.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

First post, been lurking for a few weeks now. 
I plan to buy a CTD here in late August/September. Why? I think the price will drop on them, or there will be incentives that will help. Around me diesel is $4 a gallon, gas is at $3.80 or so. But I have seen the CTD's sitting on lots for 6 weeks without being sold. Cant wait though!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

DJSW said:


> First post, been lurking for a few weeks now.
> I plan to buy a CTD here in late August/September. Why? I think the price will drop on them, or there will be incentives that will help. Around me diesel is $4 a gallon, gas is at $3.80 or so. But I have seen the CTD's sitting on lots for 6 weeks without being sold. Cant wait though!


Welcome to the forum. I'm sure if you come in armed with facts and show them you're not afraid to walk out on them, you'll be able to score a darn good deal. At any price though, you're getting a darn fine vehicle!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

That's what I am hoping for when I do go in. My biggest problem is I am $4K upside down in my current rig(hate Saturn's) so I need to save up to get clean and clear from that!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DJSW said:


> That's what I am hoping for when I do go in. My biggest problem is I am $4K upside down in my current rig(hate Saturn's) so I need to save up to get clean and clear from that!


Welcome to the forum. I love my diesel, 56K miles and never any issues. You should be able to get a deal that will roll over your negative equity into the new loan and still be out the door at what it would have been if you purchased the car at MSRP. I have a friend who was way worse upside down and he did that, still got a good interest rate, no money out of pocket.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe...I have talked to a few dealerships in my area. Thankfully there are about a dozen different diesel's that I can look at within a 30 mile radius. I might try to convince my wife to go in the Wednesday and buy one!


----------

